# Can Graffiti be Explained ?



## Guest106 (13 Nov 2008)

As big cities go, Dublin is not too bad in regard to defacement by those reprehensible Graffiti Artists.  In looking at some of their efforts around BAC, I notice that a very large number of graffiti messages are placed on walls or whatever spaces are available at the entrance to certain streets.  There is a pattern too at entrances to large buildings as if to advise or inform in some way.  These messages are usually formed by stringing a small number of capital letters together and usually finished off with some kind of a squiggle.  Most are very difficult to discern, one common piece seems to read 'RSK' but there is also 'OYS' and 'MILB'.

Are these done by idle itchy fingers or is there some cultural thing going here to the exclusion of the rest of us mere mortals ?  Can anyone shed light on the activity ?


----------



## DavyJones (13 Nov 2008)

I think you refer to Taggers, the letters you see is their tag or Graffiti name. They would not be considered graffiti artists as such unless their tag comprised of a few different colours and was, well artfull.


----------



## csirl (14 Nov 2008)

Whats the motivation behind being a tagger? Seems a bit pointless and potentially embarrassing if people find out what your tag is and know that you are the person defacing the area.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (14 Nov 2008)

csirl said:


> Whats the motivation behind being a tagger? Seems a bit pointless and potentially embarrassing if people find out what your tag is and know that *you are the person defacing the area*.


 

Not everyone sees it as defacing. Sometimes colour is much nicer than just grey concrete.


----------



## rmelly (14 Nov 2008)

Ron Burgundy said:


> Not everyone sees it as defacing. Sometimes colour is much nicer than just grey concrete.


 
Why can't they tag their own 'grey concrete'? Regardless of what you think of it, is damaging someone elses property not a criminal offence?


----------



## Ron Burgundy (14 Nov 2008)

rmelly said:


> Why can't they tag their own 'grey concrete'? Regardless of what you think of it, is damaging someone elses property not a criminal offence?


 
how PC of you. I think that some places could do with it. Why can councils etc work with these guys/gals to do it. They do in the UK


----------



## rmelly (14 Nov 2008)

Ron Burgundy said:


> how PC of you. I think that some places could do with it. Why can councils etc work with these guys/gals to do it. They do in the UK


 
What? pc to think that they sholdn't damage other peoples/companies/public property? How would you feel if they 'tagged' your front wall or front door, or your car?


----------



## Ron Burgundy (14 Nov 2008)

rmelly said:


> What? pc to think that they sholdn't damage other peoples/companies/public property? How would you feel if they 'tagged' your front wall or front door, or your car?


 
I haven't so i can't feel something i know nothing of, such as child birth

Do you ever see the artistic side of it at all ???


----------



## truthseeker (14 Nov 2008)

rmelly said:


> What? pc to think that they sholdn't damage other peoples/companies/public property? How would you feel if they 'tagged' your front wall or front door, or your car?


 

I wouldnt class creating art on some grey concrete as damage.
If Banksy tagged anything of mine Id be thrilled.


----------



## rmelly (14 Nov 2008)

Ron Burgundy said:


> I haven't so i can't feel something i know nothing of, such as child birth
> 
> Do you ever see the artistic side of it at all ???


 


> I wouldnt class creating art on some grey concrete as damage.


 
Rarely, there is, a DavyJones has said, a distinction between taggers and graffiti artists. I see it for what it is - antisocial behaviour that shouldn't be tolerated, along with all the other forms such as littering, spitting on the street, drunken 'antics', random acts of violence etc etc.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (14 Nov 2008)

rmelly said:


> Rarely, there is, a DavyJones has said, a distinction between taggers and graffiti artists. I see it for what it is - antisocial behaviour that shouldn't be tolerated, along with all the other forms such as littering, spitting on the street, drunken 'antics', random acts of violence etc etc.


 
is that yes or no ???


----------



## rmelly (14 Nov 2008)

Ron Burgundy said:


> is that yes or no ???


 
Guess.


----------



## Simeon (14 Nov 2008)

If these taggers and graffiti 'artists' think it is so wonderful how come they don't do the outside of their own homes? Or their own streets? Fear of the locals I imagine. This is art with a capital F and should be treated as such. When they're caught, part of the punisment should involve cleaning up the mess.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (14 Nov 2008)

rmelly said:


> Guess.


 

Oh oh a game

What do i get as a prize, a can of spray paint


----------



## rmelly (14 Nov 2008)

Ron Burgundy said:


> Oh oh a game
> 
> What do i get as a prize, a can of spray paint


 
Sure, knock yourself out.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (14 Nov 2008)

Simeon said:


> If these taggers and graffiti 'artists' think it is so wonderful how come they don't do the outside of their own homes? Or their own streets? Fear of the locals I imagine. This is art with a capital F and should be treated as such. When they're caught, *part of the punisment should involve cleaning up the mess.*


 
which they do in the UK. But would you say there is no artistic talent in what some of them do ???


----------



## rmelly (14 Nov 2008)

Ron Burgundy said:


> which they do in the UK. But would you say there is no artistic talent in what some of them do ???


 
? Yes, I would say 'there is no artistic talent in what some of them do'. As for the rest of them...


----------



## Simeon (14 Nov 2008)

Artistic talent there may or may not be but they shouldn't force everyone else to look at what they consider art.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (14 Nov 2008)

Simeon said:


> Artistic talent there may or may not be but they shouldn't force everyone else to look at what they consider art.


 
The spire ????

Performers on Grafton St ???

Buskers ???


Second two are illegal might i add.


----------



## Blossy (14 Nov 2008)

9T





Simeon said:


> Artistic talent there may or may not be but they shouldn't force everyone else to look at what they consider art.


 
Could the same not be said for some mordern architctural deisgn? , its not to everybody's taste!?

i personally dont mind the graffiti, some of it can be really nice to look at, there is a difference between that and the DAMO WOZ ERE 9T9 scratched across a wall!!!

that is disgraceful and they should be made clean that!!


----------



## Ron Burgundy (14 Nov 2008)

Blossy said:


> 9T
> 
> Could the same not be said for some mordern architctural deisgn? , its not to everybody's taste!?
> 
> ...


 
Agreed.


----------



## Simeon (14 Nov 2008)

I take both of your points of view. Regardless of how monstrous a building looks it has a few purposes. First of all the architect designed a building according to the owner's wishes. For this he was paid. Secondly, the building has a function ....... commercial, retail or for habitation. It contributes to what makes the world go around. Each segment of it's life is part of the economic wheel. The graffiti/tag vandals do not have permission to desecrate the building. It costs money to clean up and lends itself to urban decay. Not to mention the CFCs. Would any of you like to have your house tagged? And Ron, it is alsi illegal As for the Spire ..... it adds a nice focus to the city


----------



## Ron Burgundy (14 Nov 2008)

Simeon said:


> I take both of your points of view. Regardless of how monstrous a building looks it has a few purposes. First of all the architect designed a building according to the owner's wishes. For this he was paid. Secondly, the building has a function ....... commercial, retail or for habitation. It contributes to what makes the world go around. Each segment of it's life is part of the economic wheel. The graffiti/tag vandals do not have permission to desecrate the building. It costs money to clean up and lends itself to urban decay. Not to mention the CFCs. Would any of you like to have your house tagged? *And Ron, it is alsi illegal* As for the Spire ..... it adds a nice focus to the city


 
Did i say it wasn't ??


----------



## Simeon (14 Nov 2008)

No Ron, you idn't. But neither did you say it was illegal. I may have jumped the gun here as I'd forgoten to take my medication. My apologies for any inferences to the contrary.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (14 Nov 2008)

Simeon said:


> No Ron, you idn't. But neither did you say it was illegal. I may have jumped the gun here as I'd forgoten to take my medication. My apologies for any inferences to the contrary.


 
My point is that some of this is a serious talent and is lovely to lok at. Just because its not on canvas doesn't stop it being art.

If painting on walls is all bad then get on your bike to the vatican with a pair of handcuffs

Work with the kids and give them a space to do it, then paint it white................and start again.


----------



## Guest106 (14 Nov 2008)

What interesting mindsets have been revealed in this thread.
Gives a whole new meaning to tagging to me.  Tagging, in the context of which I'm thinking of the word could well solve the problem because problem it is.

I am advised by one who knows that in law, any sprays, paints or dyes improperly applied in a public place or applied without authorisation in any manner to the property of another is defined as malicious damage.

There is something of a tattoo mentality about this tagging business in that there is no logic to it's application beyond what appeals to the mind of individual.  Ask them why they do it and you will immediately be immersed in Alice-in-Wonderland type speak.  Entertaining, largely inoffensive, vague but in the real world purely idiotic.


----------



## Caveat (14 Nov 2008)

I think that yes, sometimes artistic talent is evident.

But really, it's simply vandalism and should be treated as such.  
If there is genuine artistic merit it should be noticed (but I certainly don't think it always will be) and encouraged - via an appropriate, legal medium.


----------

